# If you are getting an error message when trying to view "The Scoop"...



## Dawn (Aug 11, 2014)

We are aware of the issue!  We have contacted Tech Support and they notified us that it will take a bit to process the thousands of users into the new usergroup (The Scoop is only for logged in users only who have a minimum of 10 posts). We really appreciate your patience during this adjustment! 
  Thanks!  

  ETA- Tech Support asked that if you are not able to view The Scoop yet, to please logout and then log back into your account.


----------

